# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Pacific Northwest Role Call

## zoologist

We need to get a count of all the Pacific Northwesterners on this forum. Post up so we can start networking.

----------


## Xiquivo

Well, I'm moving up to Washington in about a month. Can I count?  :Please:

----------


## justinmann17

I'm here in Washington. :Good Job:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

WASHINGTON!!
WOOTWOOT!


we get the butt end when it comes to herps....
no real good Vets, no good stores, nothing...

 :Mad:

----------


## johnsonw84

Used to live in washington will be moving back in august!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kitsunex

Missoula Montana here. haven't met really any other snake owners here.

----------


## zoologist

So, who's going to the Seattle show?

http://www.emeraldcityreptileexpo.com/

Also, feel free to post what town you live in and what you collect/breed.

----------


## wendhend

I live in Central Oregon. The expo sounds like fun, but I don't think I will be able to make it to an expo until the Portland Metro Expo in August.

----------


## Rock star Reptile

I (we) are here in the Great State of Rain (Washington).

Hello all Hope to see you at the next Puyallup show in October T the Fair grounds.

----------


## zoologist

I know there has to be more people...

----------


## zoologist

I don't have what your looking for, but I know someone in the area has to.

----------


## zoologist

Hey guys, does anyone know where I can get my hands on some jumbo mice?

----------


## mrsbrougher

Whoops! My post got deleted.. I guess I'm not allowed to put what I'm looking for in this section. Sorry!!

----------


## Oroborous

I'm in Oregon! :Smile:

----------


## reichiere

I'm in Tri-Cities, WA.  :Smile:

----------


## akaangela

I live in Eugen, Oregon  but I am unable to go to any expo's unless they are here in town  :Sad:

----------


## JAXMOMMY

live in washington. full time mommy to 6 beautiful slithery babies 
jax- ball python
rid****- red tail boa
amun- corn snake
amira- corn snake
spaz- corn snake
and b.s. - corn snake

----------


## hunter94

Live right here in Everett, WA. =)

----------


## phantom1bc

Pasco washington here

----------


## SixSnakes

Woot for Everett, WA!

----------


## mrsbrougher

> I live in Eugen, Oregon  but I am unable to go to any expo's unless they are here in town


I'm in Eugene too! Well, Springfield. I work in Eugene though!

----------


## Argentra

I'm here, I'm here!!  :Very Happy:  Currently in Bonney Lake WA, but hopefully soon will be moving up north of Seattle.

 I gots me 6 snakes (3 corns and 3 BPs) and a great BTS! Also looking for recommendations on where to get some FT rats locally since I can't yet afford shipping costs.  :Smile:

----------


## JAXMOMMY

acutally im in lynnwood washington, and i am happy to report that since my last post i am now a mommy to a three week old baby ball python we have named soma, she/he  is very happy and healthy and fitting right at home with the rest of our little slithery family  :Smile:

----------


## amcroyals

> We need to get a count of all the Pacific Northwesterners on this forum. Post up so we can start networking.


Currently in Gresham OR. Ball Python season has been a real treat so far! Glad to live in the Pacific Northwest!  :Smile:

----------


## Bobtard

Lakewood (Tacoma) here!

----------


## zoologist

Awesome bobtard, what do you have?

----------


## ru8fru

Spokane, Washington for me. There isnt to much here for herps, although we just got a couple nice stores in, even an all herp one! I know most of the stuff goes down in western washington. But the drive to seattle is annoying and have dont it so many times haha

----------


## BrandyMom2aFew

I am in Eugene too! I will be attending the expo in PDX in August.

----------


## ster36

I'm currently in Tacoma, WA But due too the cost of daycare in the state my wife does not make enough to support us so i can get work so we are forced to move home to Gillette,WY :Sad: . But I do intend on spreading the word and to start pushing morph's in Wyoming. :Good Job:

----------


## shelliebear

I'm in Spokane with my fiance. (:

----------


## tum65

Lyons, Oregon here.

----------


## RBCpythons

Whats up from portland OR!

----------


## kon1

Wyoming here.

----------


## hunter94

Hello everyone. How are you all doing?

----------


## Valentine Pirate

San Juan Islands! (Mostly Anacortes for work purposes xD)

----------


## Freddiesinmyseat

I'm from Longview, Wa here. Originally from the Lakewood area (U.P. actually) but I'm pretty well known as a nomad to my friends. Moved over 7 times in the last 5 years lol.

I've currently got 2 normals, Freddie and Slim, that are doing great. Was planning on going to the PDX expo, but I think I'm going to same my money for the Seattle or Puyallup Fair expos. 

While I want to break into the BP breeding business, I find it a bit less costly and a little safer legal-wise to start with corn snakes. XD

----------


## Rock star Reptile

We will be at the October show in Puyallup.
We will also be at the April Seattle show in Renton.

For local breeders of "food" try Bill Graham @ glacierrodents.com .

----------


## Zach Spyker

We moved up from the bay area to southern Washington a couple years ago. Loving it up here.
We breed geckos I have a mojave and soon to be a few more ball morphs and a couple candoia.

----------


## emmet10

Portland,OR
yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Richlpz

Portland or :-)

----------


## shorty54

Tacompton, Wa.....

----------


## JenniferLM

We're in Mount Vernon, WA!!!

Does anyone know what happened to the rat breeder that was located in Monroe, WA? I bought rats (frozen) from him a long time ago and can't remember the name or anything and would like to buy some now if he's still around. I may even have the location wrong, but I'm pretty sure it was Monroe or close to it.

----------


## harper

Vancouver, WA here!

----------


## Sama

Sedro Woolley, WA  :Smile:  I work in Ferndale....  :Sad:  So I am all over the place.

2.0 normal and 0.1 pastel. I also breed mice, rats and just started with ASF.

----------


## Simple Man

Tacompton, WA as well! More specifically Ruston with my entire collection in my sig. I just started a 1.3 mouse colony today for my trio of "live only" finicky feeders.

Regards,

B

----------


## Simple Man

> We're in Mount Vernon, WA!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to the rat breeder that was located in Monroe, WA? I bought rats (frozen) from him a long time ago and can't remember the name or anything and would like to buy some now if he's still around. I may even have the location wrong, but I'm pretty sure it was Monroe or close to it.


Possibly http://glacierrodents.com/ ? They are in Enumclaw. I deal with them at the Seattle Expo. Went great.

Regards,

B

----------


## Anatopism

Oly  :Smile:

----------


## shelliebear

Tacompton? 
You guys stole that from Spokane, losers  :Very Happy: 
We're the original Compton sister town, SpoKompton. 
Also Spokamsterdam in reference to the marijuana dispensaries that opened up here somewhat against the law...lol  :Very Happy: 
Oh, and little methleham. No need to explain that one.
DRUGS ARE BAD, I do not promote drug use, I'm just saying these are the nicknames we have for the high use in the area.

----------


## Francesco

Seattle here

----------


## amcroyals

Very nice! It was pretty warm and sunny in Portland today, how about Seattle?

----------


## Rat160

I'm in Vancouver/Washougal and only collect ball pythons. 24 and counting. Should be adding 6 more females next week  :Smile:  I was supposed to have a table at the August show but my clutches this year were a little disappointing so not sure if im still gonna have a table. Will still probably go though.

----------


## Francesco

It's hot up here

----------


## RestlessRobie

> I know there has to be more people...


Washington but I am a newb do I count

----------


## amcroyals

Welcome to the forum! Everyone counts  :Snake:   :Good Job:   :Snake:

----------


## snakesRkewl

Oregon City  :Smile:

----------


## RestlessRobie

OK how bout a list of some local breeders I hat Mail order anything 
Thanks 
Robbie :Smile:

----------


## pitmonkey

Fairbanks Alaska   :Cool:

----------


## amcroyals

Welcome! :Good Job:

----------


## Maixx

Kingston in Kitsap County.

----------


## cmack91

HERE!!! lol

----------


## catzeye21138

I'm moving OUT of Washington soon.  :Sad:  But for now, I am still a Pacific Northwesterner!

----------


## Shadera

Checking in from Missoula, Montana.

----------


## Joeysham

bellingham, wa

----------


## Ogre

Im in Wa... Mount Vernon.

----------


## MSG-KB

In WA, Tumwater

----------


## Andybill

Eh why not... Dumpy ole shelton wa....

----------


## DooLittle

This thread is two years old..?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> This thread is two years old..?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Indeed!

----------


## Anatopism

> This thread is two years old..?


I'm confused by your confusion.

----------


## DooLittle

Not confused, just shocked that it got brought back to life.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Anatopism

> Not confused, just shocked that it got brought back to life.


Eh.. The intial post was about who is from the Pac NW, not who is in the Pac NW only during 2010  :Smile:  We still exist, and there are new Pac NWers joining all the time, and the thread's initial intent to 'network' still applies.

----------

_Andybill_ (06-27-2012),_Argentra_ (06-30-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

I'm in Washington to, but op was trying to count.  I just doubt 2 years later they are counting.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Argentra

Why not? New people come in all the time.  :Smile: 

Yes, I'm still here. Life got crazy (well, MORE crazy) for a while there and I faded out, but I am back!  :Very Happy:  And we now live in Kent and love it! 
Sadly, my collection is now only 1 BP (my dear SunSpot, for those who remember him), 1 Corn (Freya the snow female), my IJ BTS and a sweet ND/Havana bunny.

----------


## Joeysham

ha! i just moved out of kent 2 months ago  :Razz:

----------

_Argentra_ (06-30-2012)

----------


## New guy

Here in the Portland area new to breeding always looking for new snakes and connections with desirable people.

----------


## amcroyals

> Here in the Portland area new to breeding always looking for new snakes and connections with desirable people.


Welcome!

----------

_New guy_ (09-08-2012)

----------


## amcroyals

I think that will be hard to come by. But good luck. I do have 2012 hatchlings available and one is a spider female. She will be ready after a couple more meals.

----------


## New guy

Surprisingly I've found 3 hatchling spider females for sale from 150-200 depending on who I talked with if I don't find a bigger female I will def be picking up a female hatchling soon and a male to bred to one of my normal females.

----------


## amcroyals

> Surprisingly I've found 3 hatchling spider females for sale from 150-200 depending on who I talked with if I don't find a bigger female I will def be picking up a female hatchling soon and a male to bred to one of my normal females.


Not too surprised  :Wink:  PM sent

----------


## mrwillia

Medford, OR here, new to BPnet and the addiction  :Smile:  with a normal female rescue and male Dumeril's. Planning on the Portland show in Jan, hoping to add a co-dom morph or 2 sometime soon, pets first then breeding?

----------


## Ch^10

Western Washington...

----------


## ididnessie

Everett, Washington  :Smile:  I am hoping to be headed down to Oregon in January for the expo! I have 4 snakes - 1 male spider ball python, 1 normal Bp, 1 young temperamental female Rtb, 1 male Nicaraguan Rtb.. I also have two fluffy chinchillas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argentra

Good to see so many PNW'ers here!  :Very Happy:  

For those in the Seattle/Tacoma areas, we just had an awesome Reptile Expo a few weeks back, and we'll be having a very cool Pet Expo on November 3rd and 4th at the fairgrounds in Puyallup! Yours truly will be there with the PNWHS for a reptile outreach and educational booth.  :Smile:

----------


## STjepkes

New to the bp addiction, but it has just begun and breeding is in the future.

Just north of Seattle in Lynnwood, WA.

 :Smile:

----------


## khaleah

federalway, washington here

----------


## MVanTassel

Kent area here  :Smile:

----------


## massiveballs

Shasta lake CA... The really nor-cal

----------


## jhaskins

Seattle (Ballard!)  :Smile:

----------


## CoreyHall

Washougal/Vancouver WA here. 15 years ago I had a good size snake collection, mostly berms. Since then I have bred kids, 3 of them :Smile:  Now as a family we are getting back into it and started with a normal ball baby. Picked it up last week and loving it so far. Hoping in the next few months to pickup a morph.

----------


## SnowShredder

Everett area. Normally I just say seattle area because most people only recognize that city, but since we're all pacific north westerners I'll get more specific

----------


## Ronin

Everett / Mill Creek area for me.  I'm new here and BP!  I just got my first one a few days ago!!!!   It would be awesome to get to know some locals here!!

----------


## sunshinenorcas

Corvallis here  :Very Happy: 

It'd be neat to find anyone else who likes reptiles in the area  :Smile:

----------


## Ronin

I fogot to mention, anyone local feel free to pm me!!

----------


## Sama

Well, it's been 2 years but I am still here. In Burlington now, all of 10 minutes away from Sedro : ). Feel free to pm me and I can usually help people set up with rats or mice colonies and on occasion I have feeders available. Let me know if I can help!

----------


## Ogre

Cool Dana I'm in Burlington as we'll.

Sorry for the typos, I have large thumbs and they  make typing difficult.

----------


## Ogre

> Cool Dana I'm in Burlington as we'll.
> 
> Sorry for the typos, I have large thumbs and they  make typing difficult.


Sama not Dana

Sorry for the typos, I have large thumbs and they  make typing difficult.

----------


## Sama

Lol, np, I really don't like typing on my phone but seems to be the only way I am on now. Cool! Nice to have more people close by, let me know if I can help in any way.

----------


## Shadera

> Checking in from Missoula, Montana.


Scratch that.  Been living down in the Bitterroot Valley since we bought a place there last September.  If anyone needs help setting up colonies of rats, soft furs, or dubias give me a holler.  Also have plenty of rabbits, for anyone wanting to breed feeders for larger reptiles.  
No one else from Montana?  Shame.  Guess I got it all to myself.   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## NWReptiles

Douglas County, a little place called Elkton Oregon.  Sort of between Cottage Grove, Sutherlyn, and Reedsport.

----------


## Seanwesmil

Central Washington State

----------

